# Monterey Bay Aquarium pics... Ca.



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

I took a trip up to the monterey bay aquarium yesterday and it was pretty cool. I went because they got another GREAT WHITE SHARK!.... Its about 6ft and held in their million gallon outer bay exhibit. Very cool! Also they have a huge exhibit dedicated to jelly fish. All in all i am soo glad i called into work sick and had a great day in monterey! ...enjoy....


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Cool!

Get any more shots of the great white?


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

nice pics. looked like a great time, thanks for sharing


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

even at only 6 ft. it is imposing! great shots.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wish i could go see that place


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

thats so cool.....


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Where are the shots of the blue fin tuna? You got some nice shots of their seven gills and the white shark seems to have become much fatter than I remember.


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

bump


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

wow thats awesome. I have visited a Ripley's Aquarium and would definitely reccomend you all go see it. They have a pretty impressive piranha display and pacu and loach tanks.

I didnt think they had ever kept a great white shark in captivity successfully? That blows my mind man I have to go see that. I wouldnt want to be the guy in the scuba suit swimming around in the aquarium for feeding and maintenance.... wow.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice pictures. Thanks for sharing!









_*Topic Moved to Saltwater Pictures Forum*_


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Ya i have never seen a great white captive. And there was no amazon tank with P's there. Weird, Ive always seen P tanks at State and national aquariums


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Excellent photography!
Looks like a great place.

I'm gonna take my GF to the Newport Aquarium next month, you've inspired me to post some pics of that trip!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Isnt that the place they bred rhoms?

Sweet pics btw


----------



## tpeezy (Jan 20, 2006)

why would they get another great white after the first time failed, its like they didnt learn after the first one killed 2 sharks


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool pics! One of these days I'm going to see that place in person!


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks for the responces.....pictures could of been a bit crisper but ever since i dropped my camera in the lake it hasn't been the same.... yup no p tanks at all in this place, they did not have any freshwater exhibits! Go see the great white... it is crazy! 
-chris


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks like a great time...nice shots


----------



## igor700 (Jul 15, 2006)

I wonder how long the Great White will last?


----------



## bigdaddy998us (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, thats sweet...


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice pics wish i cud go c this place


----------

